# Norwegian Cup 24.07



## A_Skywalker (Jul 24, 2008)

Tromso v. Valerenga 2.2 3.55 3.75

Odds from Betfair. Any info about this match ?


----------



## peleus (Jan 28, 2014)

Any odds about Valerenga's upcoming match for this ear yet?


----------

